
Gemini Images Point Juno Spacecraft Toward Discovery - okket
http://www.gemini.edu/node/12679
======
notadoc
Always fun to remember that the Great Red Spot is basically the size of our
entire planet Earth. That must be one hell of a storm.

~~~
tomrod
Do I remember right, that three earths could fit inside?

~~~
robin_reala
It’s been getting smaller over time: [https://science.nasa.gov/science-
news/science-at-nasa/2014/1...](https://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-
at-nasa/2014/15may_grs/)

~~~
mikeash
10,250 miles is still bigger than the Earth, but not vastly bigger. We'd
better hurry up if we want to squeeze the planet in there.

------
tomrod
That is a hard-to-parse headline! While I understand a bit about the effort to
map Jupiter's atmosphere, the headline led me to believe they were also
tracking a separate Discovery mission.

~~~
Rooster61
I thought it was about old pictures taken by astronauts in the Gemini program
somehow helping the Juno team. I was highly confused haha

------
kwhitefoot
Say hello to HAL when you get there.

